# Obelisk



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually built this back in 2006. Over the winter of 2009-10 some mice ate away at a section of it so I was forced to rehab the prop this year.

In addition to the repair work, I had a foam skull I had made at a make and take a few years ago and added it to one of the sides of the stone.

I modeled the paint job after an obelisk in Pembroke center that was painted white at some point in time and the paint had been worn away by weather from the top down over the years.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I dig it. Really love the moss paint up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... the moss paint is very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice obelisk, Z. The paint job you did on it is beautiful.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done sir nice touch with the scull


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks very nice! I can't seem to cut straight enough to make a nice shape like that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. This is on my short list for this year. I've always wanted one in my graveyard. How tall does it stand?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh Dixie is going to be jealous. The alignment/structure is great. When are you going to share a how-to?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!! I've been wanting to build one of these. I think you motivated me.
I'm so blonde that when you wrote 'Over the winter of 2009-10 some mice ate away...', I thought you meant 10 mice ate away... duh... Was wondering how you knew exactly how many mice. LOL okay,... I said I was blond. LOL


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice. I think I need to build and obelisk now.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

On my list for this year as well, taking on an obelisk. I have about 20 photos of various monuments I have found in cemeteries during my travels that I will use as examples of aging that i would like to duplicate. This is a great piece and well structured. Think the taper and top triangles are the worriesome parts, sorta like cutting crown moulding accurately! lol


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice stone, looks real heavy. Looks like you also have your very own spooky dark forest right in your backyard there!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice! I'd like one please.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great and I like the paint job. I agree with JohnnyA, straight cut are ok, but that taper and top cap leave no margin for error. Thanks for the inspiration though.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT! The moss and the skull are a nice addition and the workmanship on the angles is something I definitely aspire to. I'll have to try that paint effect - I really need to introduce some variety into my stones.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like the looks of this, the paint is wonderful!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, you can have some error and compensate for it with some wood putty and/or aggressive sanding where corners don't meet up perfectly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

looks great, though it reminds me of something....?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job ZF. I would need a lot of wood putty if I made it. Again, great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great job! that would be a nice piece to add to my haunted graveyard!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Love this ! The skull is a great touch


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That is cool.... the weathering effect is perfect!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Really nice. This is on my short list for this year. I've always wanted one in my graveyard. How tall does it stand?


This one is about 5' 6" or so.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> Good job ZF. I would need a lot of wood putty if I made it. Again, great job!


I remember using a LOT of wood putty when I glued this together back in 2006.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice job -good idea with the moss paint


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the fact that it is not overly ornate, just beautifully done.


----------

